# DNS Nameserver OVH



## mzips (4. Apr. 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei mich ein wenig mit dem DNS Feature in Ispconfig vertraut zu machen blicke da aber nicht ganz durch und Google brachte mir auch kein Erfolg.

Ich wollte gerne die Domains die ich bei OVH habe über Ispconfig bedienen.

Benötige ich unbedingt ein 2ten Server mit IP oder geht es auch die von OVH zu nehmen?

LG


----------



## robotto7831a (4. Apr. 2016)

Wenn OVH Secondary DNS anbietet, dann kannst Du ISPConfig als primären Server nehmen und OVH DNS als sekundäre DNS Server. Man benötigt je nach Domain mindestens zwei oder mehr DNS Server.


----------



## mzips (4. Apr. 2016)

Ja gibt es aber nur unter Dedizierte Server habe da noch einen aber muss man dafür unbedingt noch ein Server haben?

Mein Vorhaben war so 1 Server bei Myloc mit Ispconfig und die Domains bei OVH


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Apr. 2016)

Noch mal. Du benötigst mindestens zwei DNS Server.

Du hast einen Server bei Myloc. OK.

Deine Domains sind bei OVH registriert. OK.

Wenn jetzt der ISPConfig bei Myloc Primary DNS spielt, dann benötigst Du noch mindestens einen weiteren Secondary DNS Server. Wo dieser Server steht ist egal. Entweder Du setzt noch einen Server auf oder Du mietest dir entsprechende Secondary DNS Dienstleistungen bei einem Provider deiner Wahl. Wenn OVH das kann, dann hast Du doch schon alles was Du benötigst.


----------



## nowayback (5. Apr. 2016)

OVH kann das, würde ich aber nicht nutzen. Würde generell keine Domains bei OVH liegen haben wollen. Gibt nur Probleme damit, siehe deren Foren

zum Thema: 
entweder: OVH stellt nen API bereit, über dass du die gewünschten Funktionen realisieren kannst.
oder: http://hilfe.ovh.de/DnsSekundarInstall


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2016)

Ich persönlich würde mir einfach eine kleine VM irgendwo holen, die kosten ja nur noch um die 5 eur im Monat, da einen ispconfig slave mit dns drauf (als mirror des ispconfig dns master) und dann primary und secondary dns selbst hosten. So kann man sogar den secondary dns bei einem anderen anbieter liegen haben. Kommt natürlich immer darauf an was Du da machen willst, wenn Du nur 5 eigene Domains hats oder so, dann wäre das sicher etwas zu viel des Guten 

Ich habe z.B. meinen einen dns node auf nur 500MB RAM laufen, da läuft nur BIND, mysql mit abgeschaltetem innodb um RAM zu sparen und sshd (plus ispconfig). Vermutlich würden sogar 256MB rechen, wenn man noch etwas swap für den Notfall hat.


----------



## darkness_08 (6. Apr. 2016)

ist vielleicht ein wenig OT. Aber ich bin auch mit wenigen Domains bei OVH. Der Grund war hauptsächlich die Möglichkeit von DNSSEC. 
Gibt es denn alternative Anbieter die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2016)

Btw. DNSSEC ist in ISPConfig 3.1 auch implementiert.


----------



## nowayback (7. Apr. 2016)

ich hab alle meine domains bei inwx, allerdings funktioniert dnssec dort bisher nur manuell. dafür ist alles andere top


----------



## mzips (11. Apr. 2016)

Habe es Lösen können ;-)
Hatte noch 3 von den 3,99 € OVH Servern  Atom 1,8 2c / 4t 2GB Ram 500 GB HDD, also habe ich den für den Sekundär DNS missbraucht.
Aber es wollte aus meiner eigenen Dummheit nicht so richtig Funktionieren der Fehler im Ispconfig Interface habe ich 2 A Records gemacht ns1.domain.de und ns2.domain.de und genau so habe ich es reingeschrieben und Bind spuckte immer err aus, nachdem ich dann die einträge in ns1 und ns2 ohne domain.de eingetragen hatte lief es einwandfrei.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Unterstützungen
LG


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2016)

Du kannst auch die vollständigen domain namen nehmen, dann enden die aber mit einem Punkt, also:

Falsch:

ns1.domain.de
ns2.domain.de

Richtig:

ns1.domain.de.
ns2.domain.de.

Denn jeder vollständige Domain name im DNS muss mit einem Punkt enden, ist das nicht der Fall, dann hängt BIND den Namen der Zone an, so das aus ns1.domain.de plötzlich ns1.domain.de.domain.de wird.


----------



## mzips (12. Apr. 2016)

Habe es getestet und wie du beschrieben hast Funktioniert es ;-)
Vielen Dank


----------



## mzips (30. Aug. 2016)

Ich mal wieder muss nochmal anstosse^^
Ich habe heute den 3.1 dev aufgesetzt und da es mit dem DNS schon länger her ist weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich es damals geschafft habe^^

also a records bei ovh für ns1.domain.de und ns2.domain.de gesetzt
Nach dem Tutorial https://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung...dar-mit-ispconfig-3-aufsetzen-debian-squeeze/ alles durchgegangen.

Teste ich nun mit dig @ns1.domain.de any domain.de
Ist alles Richtig gestzt.

Teste ich dig @ns2.domain.de any domain.de
Sind die Nameserver von OVH gesetzt wo könnte das Problem liegen ?

LG


----------



## mzips (1. Sep. 2016)

Habe es hinbekommen Fehlender A Rcord und Glue Record.


----------



## mzips (5. Sep. 2016)

Du musst unbedingt ein 2ten Server haben es reicht auch ein sehr kleiner V Server


----------



## mzips (31. Aug. 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

Nach Langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder mit dem gleichen Problem  ich komme da nicht mehr weiter hier mal ein paar Infos:

Server1 Primär
Hostname: websrv01.XXX.de
Nameserver1: ns1.XXX.de

Server1 Sekundär
Hostname: dnssrv01.XXX.de
Nameserver2: ns2.XXX.de


Beim Domain Registar OVH
A Record ns1.XXX.de gesetzt
A Record ns2.XXX.de gesetzt
Glue Record ns1.XXX.de IPServer1
Gluerecord ns2.XXX.de IPServer2

dig Server1

```
dig @ns1.XXX.de any XXX.de

; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Debian <<>> @ns1.XXX.de any XXX.de
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 6007
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 7, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 6

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;XXX.de.                      IN      ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns2.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns1.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      MX      10 mail.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      TXT     "v=spf1 mx a ~all"
XXX.de.               3600    IN      SOA     ns1.XXX.de. serveradmin.XXX.de. 2018083002 7200 50 604800 3600
XXX.de.               3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0
XXX.de.               3600    IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       217.79.0.0
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       37.187.103.000
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:41d0:a:000c::1
mail.XXX.de.          3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 217.79.0.0#53(217.79.0.0)
;; WHEN: Fri Aug 31 16:22:18 CEST 2018
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 319

root@websrv01:~# dig @ns2.XXX.de any XXX.de

; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Debian <<>> @ns2.XXX.de any XXX.de
; (2 servers found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 29186
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 7, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 6
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;XXX.de.                      IN      ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns1.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns2.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      MX      10 mail.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      TXT     "v=spf1 mx a ~all"
XXX.de.               3600    IN      SOA     ns1.XXX.de. serveradmin.XXX.de. 2018082909 7200 50 604800 3600
XXX.de.               3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0
XXX.de.               3600    IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       217.79.0.0
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       37.187.103.000
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:41d0:a:000c::1
mail.XXX.de.          3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0

;; Query time: 13 msec
;; SERVER: 2001:41d0:a:000c::1#53(2001:41d0:a:000c::1)
;; WHEN: Fri Aug 31 16:22:36 CEST 2018
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 319
```
dig Server2


```
dig @ns1.XXX.de any XXX.de

; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Debian <<>> @ns1.XXX.de any XXX.de
; (2 servers found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 23605
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 7, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 6
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;XXX.de.                      IN      ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns2.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns1.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      MX      10 mail.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      TXT     "v=spf1 mx a ~all"
XXX.de.               3600    IN      SOA     ns1.XXX.de. serveradmin.XXX.de. 2018083002 7200 50 604800 3600
XXX.de.               3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0
XXX.de.               3600    IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       217.79.0.0
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       37.187.000.000
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:41d0:a:000c::1
mail.XXX.de.          3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0

;; Query time: 13 msec
;; SERVER: 2001:4ba0:000:00::#53(2001:4ba0:000:00::)
;; WHEN: Fri Aug 31 16:22:32 CEST 2018
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 319

root@dnssrv01:/home/XXX# dig @ns2.XXX.de any XXX.de

; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Debian <<>> @ns2.XXX.de any XXX.de
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 50116
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 7, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 6

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;XXX.de.                      IN      ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns1.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      NS      ns2.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      MX      10 mail.XXX.de.
XXX.de.               3600    IN      TXT     "v=spf1 mx a ~all"
XXX.de.               3600    IN      SOA     ns1.XXX.de. serveradmin.XXX.de. 2018082909 7200 50 604800 3600
XXX.de.               3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0
XXX.de.               3600    IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       217.79.0.0
ns1.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:4ba0:000:00::
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      A       37.187.000.000
ns2.XXX.de.           60      IN      AAAA    2001:41d0:a:000c::1
mail.XXX.de.          3600    IN      A       217.79.0.0

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 37.187.000.000#53(37.187.000.000)
;; WHEN: Fri Aug 31 16:23:35 CEST 2018
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 319
```
Setze ich jetzt bei OVH die Nameserver bekomme ich seitens OVH folgende Meldung:

rollbackOvhDomainUpdate
Cancelling DNS update

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob ich etwas vergessen habe oder irgendwo ein Fehler ist ich bin mit mein Latein am Ende.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
LG


----------

